# Introducing my girl "Emma Frost"



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so proud :mrgreen: to share a few pics of my baby girl Emma Frost.
She was born 12-15-09 and i've had her for a good 5 weeks. 
Emma is Algerian Chocolate Snowflake and is even sweeter than she looks  
More pics on my ladies page http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-ladies.html
[attachment=2:3q5n6ghl]Emma 1.jpg[attachment=2]Emma 1.jpg[attachment=2]Emma 1.jpg[/attachment:3q5n6ghl]


----------



## JennyBeans (Jan 14, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What a lovely lady you have there Larry!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great name and coloring. Adorable!


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

She is adorable! I love her!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is absolutely grand! And I love her name too!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Emma Frost's name is overly cute, and so is she!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a beautiful hedgie


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

nice name.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Very pretty little girl!


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

She is beautiful! I bet she'll make gorgeous babies


----------

